# lo & eth0 mess after update

## lo-jay

ater a big & overdue update my lo & eth0 config seems to be kinda messed up:

here the relevant dmesg part, got net though

```
[   70.699134] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

[   70.699583] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   71.212798] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097148k 

[   72.403646] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

[   72.403772] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

[   72.404109] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   73.569246] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.15

[   73.569249] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   73.586583] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[   73.586589] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[   73.586591] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[   74.138762] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   83.035369] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  108.992655] usb 2-1.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88011c96d000 start 2 [1/2 us]

[  301.304054] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 3640 bytes left

```

where would i start diggin'?

cheers!

----------

## John R. Graham

Could you post the output of

```
ls /etc/init.d/net*
```

and

```
ifconfig
```

and

```
/etc/init.d/dhcpcd start
```

and, after that,

```
ifconfig
```

again, please?

Also, you just upgraded to baselayout-2 and openrc, right? Did you handle all of your config file updates with etc-update or dispatch-conf?

- John

----------

## lo-jay

```
ls /etc/init.d/net*
```

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0  /etc/init.d/net.lo  /etc/init.d/netmount  /etc/init.d/network

```

```
ifconfig
```

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:54:8b:55:80  

          inet addr:192.168.1.146  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:54ff:fe8b:5580/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5510 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5557 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:4186069 (3.9 MiB)  TX bytes:989793 (966.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:19 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 18:f4:6a:37:1f:bd  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
 ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:54:8b:55:80  

          inet addr:192.168.1.146  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:54ff:fe8b:5580/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5525 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5575 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:4188495 (3.9 MiB)  TX bytes:991626 (968.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:19 

gre0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-FF-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1476  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::192.168.1.146/96 Scope:Compat

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 18:f4:6a:37:1f:bd  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

yes - did an etc-update, not sure so if i always choose the right options...

cheers again!

----------

## John R. Graham

This looks pretty normal. What exactly isn't working?

- John

----------

## lo-jay

well, i get 

```
ERROR net.eth0 failed to start
```

& the boot-up takes too long...

cheers again!

EDIT: this seems to ntpd related, opened another post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-879043-highlight-.html

----------

